# Beretta PX4 Storm



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone had any feedback on this gun? I've never owned a handgun before and I'm thinking about getting one.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

glock. perfection.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

my roommate just got a 40 caliber glock, I like the simplicity/dependibility of them. But I have a really good offer on the PX4 so just wanted to see how that gun compared


----------



## Urnso (Jul 13, 2005)

If its anything like the CX4 carbine it will be a classic to reckon with.

It's the perfect home protection gun. I think it's a little bulky for CCW. Winter carry....  ok you could get away with it.

I still need to get to the range to shoot one. Will have to run to Stonewall one day and give it a try.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

If you have never owned one, I highly recommend going to a range where you can rent guns. Rent a few different ones including the one you are looking at to see if you really like it before you buy it.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

Thought I would resurrect this old this old post. I am looking for ccw weapon, and have gotten a lot of info from here all ready. I am currently looking to stay in the sub-compact size. I may change this after I hold them. We'll see. I like autos, not a revolver guy. Dad is, but not me. i bought my wife a Beretta Tomcat, and we both like that a lot. I would like a little more size and bullet.


My current list is (in order)

1. Beretta PX4 Storm 9mm
2. Kel-tec P3AT 
3. Ruger LCP .380
4. Glock 26 .32

Anybody have any of these?


----------



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Chase, please ignore these guys. It is a terrible gun. Nothing but problems!

Can you tell me the contact to the good deal and I will tell them to leave you alone. 
Just kidding. It is a Beretta, the old manufacture in the world, not just in guns but the oldest of all things manufactured. You have to do something right to be in business that long!


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

my brother got me a px4 in .40 s/w for christmas, i never really was a fan of "plastic" guns until i shot this one. i love the way it fits the hand and it shoots fantastic, dead on balls accurate and i ran 500 rounds through it last saturday and never had a misfeed, jam or problem one. love the gun! wont take the place of my 1911 but it is definately a fine shootin piece. you wont be disappointed with the purchase, would reccomend to anyone.


----------

